# applet ueber mehrere ordner hinweg laden



## Scor (30. Jan 2007)

so, ich bin mittlerweile mit den nerven am ende...
das problem ist folgendes:

ich habe ein applet programmiert, was sich aus eclipse auch wunderbar starten laesst.
nun, moechte ich es jedoch aus einer html datei laden.
das ist auch kein problem, sofern die datei im gleichen verzeichnis ist, wie das applet.
da ich jedoch servlets benutze und eine geordnete ordnerhierarchie bevorzuge, muss die aufrufende
html datei in einem daruebergelegten ordner sein.
auch wenn ich den relativen pfad zu dem applet angebe, es wird nicht geladen, mit der fehlermeldung,
dass das applet nicht gefunden wurde. liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das applet selber eine voellig andere hierarchie kennt, naemlich nur die seine...

sehr aergerlich und ich weiss echt nicht weiter.
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

danke schonmal,
-scor-


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Jan 2007)

Scor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> auch wenn ich den relativen pfad zu dem applet angebe, es wird nicht geladen, mit der fehlermeldung,
> dass das applet nicht gefunden wurde.



Das sollte es aber.
- Wie sieht deine Ordnerstruktur aus
- Wo ist die HTML-Datei
- Wo ist das Applet
- Was steht in der HTML-Datei für ein relativer Pfad?


----------



## Scor (2. Feb 2007)

habe das problem nun geloest.
hatte mich damals beim codebase wohl vertippt.
und dann sucht man mehrere stunden.
aergerlich.
nunja, jetzt geht es.
vielen dank!


----------

